# Regina Juice Information



## djrockinsteve (Sep 21, 2011)

Just for reference I'm posting the data from the 2011 juices I just picked up from Regina. If anyone is making wine from these grapes here's a ballpark of where you may want to be.

Barbara 1.090 3.52ph Lalvin Yeast RC212
Cabernet Sauvignon 1.090 3.73ph Lalvin Yeast RC212
Gamay 1.090 3.49ph Lalvin Yeast RC212
Merlot 1.090 3.61ph Lalvin Yeast RC212
Petite Syrah 1.090 3.51ph Lalvin Yeast RC212
Syrah 1.090 3.52ph Lalvin Yeast RC212

Muscat (white) 1.084 3.28ph Lalvin Yeast K1-V1116

I'll take the acid percentages after they have cleared.


----------



## Lopez (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be starting a few Regina buckets here soon. I'm using RC212 for a few of the reds I have, I'm using the D-47 for my Muscat. I've used a variety of yeasts on my Regina buckets in the past. The Chiante blend turned out great using a BM45 yeast. 

Did you have to add any sugar up front to get the SG up to 1.090. A few buckets last year were around 1.070 and I had to adjust. 

Heres what I have planned

Alicante- RC212
Sangiovese- BM45
Pinot Noir- Assmanhausen
Muscat(White)- D47

I plan on doing the same with my acid. I have other high acid wines in bulk aging that I can blend if need be. 

I've had good success with these buckets. They have turned out considerably better than my Walkers.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2011)

Merlot I like Montrachet instead of RV-212


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 22, 2011)

The specific gravity is the way it comes from california. I do not add any sugar. The Regina juice is sulfited at 100ppm at the time of sealing in the bucket. They are ph balanced and ready to go upon opening. Add pectic, nutrients and yeast.

I just stirred mine, going really nicely.


----------



## Lopez (Sep 22, 2011)

Steve-
When do you transfer your buckets over to the carboy? I'm getting mine on monday and have to go out of town Saturday morning so I think that they can be warmed up, pitched the yeast, and ferment down to around 1.030 buy Friday evening. Thats my hopes at least. I dont really want to leave anything up to my wife 

The only reason I add a little more sugar to some of them is to get a little more burn down to the gut. Its good for cold winter nights. I typically use a yeast with a higher alcohol tolerance for that, and add the sugar in increments.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 22, 2011)

I ferment in the bucket down to 1.000 Then I stir it real well to kick up CO2 (to protect the wine) then immediately snap on the lid with an airlock. If you use a 3/8ths drill bit a #2 bung fits real well.

This allows the juice to finish fermenting over the next 2-3 days without air there to start to oxidize the wine. Then when the 2-3 days are up the wine should be .990 or close and I will splash-rack to a carboy with 1/4 teaspoon sulfite and add sparkolloid and stir to degass.

6 weeks later I rack off sediment and add a pinch of sulfite, oak maybe and age a year for reds, 6 months for whites.


----------

